# Trolling???



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Since I havent mastered the art of jigging for white bass as of yet is trolling working yet on Livingston? Im going to figure out the jigging thing one of these days if it kills me but till then need to put the daughter on some fish to keep her interested.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is just an opinion, but I think if you catch whites near bottom trolling that they could be caught even faster jigging. A few months from now when the thermocline develops and the fish are suspended is when trolling may be required. Do you have a depth finder? Vertical jigging is great for guides who can get right on top of them, but you may have to cast and jig. Set up your boat in relatively deep water, say 25 feet or so, but be on a slope near shallower water of maybe 15. These are guesstimates. Pretend you are on a diving board of a swimming pool and cast your slab into shallow end. Hop the lure down into the deeper water down that slope. Pick the lure up and let it flutter down. Don't drop your rod so quickly that you leave a lot of slack in the line as the lure flutters down. Buoys are great to help in setting up. Once you get anchored, you can cast and catch and retrieve those buoys if you want.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It is just an opinion, but I think if you catch whites near bottom trolling that they could be caught even faster jigging. A few months from now when the thermocline develops and the fish are suspended is when trolling may be required. Do you have a depth finder? Vertical jigging is great for guides who can get right on top of them, but you may have to cast and jig. Set up your boat in relatively deep water, say 25 feet or so, but be on a slope near shallower water of maybe 15. These are guesstimates. Pretend you are on a diving board of a swimming pool and cast your slab into shallow end. Hop the lure down into the deeper water down that slope. Pick the lure up and let it flutter down. Don't drop your rod so quickly that you leave a lot of slack in the line as the lure flutters down. Buoys are great to help in setting up. Once you get anchored, you can cast and catch and retrieve those buoys if you want.


Great info!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

I do have a depth finder though its not a HDS or anything great like that. I have to figure out how to anchor up in the right location with out scaring off the fish as I dont have a trolling motor at this time. But your info seems like it will help me in the quest of learning the jigging thing. New electronics/GPS will be a big help too I figure in the future.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

aerigan said:


> I do have a depth finder though its not a HDS or anything great like that. I have to figure out how to anchor up in the right location with out scaring off the fish as I dont have a trolling motor at this time. But your info seems like it will help me in the quest of learning the jigging thing. New electronics/GPS will be a big help too I figure in the future.


If the fish spook due to your engine idling along, they would have spooked trolling anyway. 
It doesn't take a great depth finder; ShadSlinger proved that for years with a WalMart special. I think he upgraded only about 1.5 years ago while his boat was out of commission from being rear-ended in traffic on the trailer.
I really suggest buoys to mark the slope you want to try. After the buoy is down, idle around the immediate area to get an understanding of the bottom around that buoy. The buoy gives a great reference point. Idle upwind some, drop anchor, and then drop back with enough anchor rope to cast and cover the slope you marked. Once you are all set up you can purposely hook the buoy and pull it back in if you want to. Sure, guides are on the water every day and may know that they want 19 feet of water under them this trip. But by casting the slab and working it down the slope, you cover a variety of depths. Also, vary or play around with how far or aggresively you lift the slab. Some days are just different than others.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks or the info! I'm also new to WB fishing and can use all the help I can get!


-Dusty


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Troll, watch you depth finder and when you see the school, drop a buoy then anchor. That's how I learned. If you catch a fish trolling, go back over the area because the school is probably there. Once you get pretty good at finding the school, throw the first buoy about 100 yds from the school, let all the boats chase that buoy then sneak over to the school!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

whitebassfisher thats great info and i will try that out for sure! gt11 i like the bouy decoy idea too! Thanks for the tips. I will report back with how it worked out in a few days.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Trolled today for a short time and caught 23 at midlake


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

We tried some jigging and trolling around the island but no luck. Mid day was too rough for the wife and daughter so we put out some flagging jugs in a protected area and caught a nice mess of blues. I haven't given up on the jigging and will learn the method soon hopefully!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

What kind of lures are you guys find thats working right now. I normaly use 1/4 - 1/2 oz white slabs for jigging. And a hell bender with either pet spoons or spec rigs. Always have two on a diver. Maybe even change it up abit. You guys find anything better? Heard those pink ladies work well. I dont have any.


----------



## Ikanizer (May 20, 2010)

I do a little trolling on the south end of the lake using a jet diver (20 ft) and a tiny pet spoon. I use lightweight spinning rods with about 10# mono. The rods are bent way over when running along at idle speed. I usually have trouble telling when I have a fish in my line unless a striper happens to hit it. Not much sport.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ikanizer said:


> I do a little trolling on the south end of the lake using a jet diver (20 ft) and a tiny pet spoon. I use lightweight spinning rods with about 10# mono. The rods are bent way over when running along at idle speed. I usually have trouble telling when I have a fish in my line unless a striper happens to hit it. Not much sport.


How are those jet divers when younwanna change depth? Im looking at tring something different other than a hell bender. You cant get two to run the same it seems like.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ikanizer said:


> The rods are bent way over when running along at idle speed. I usually have trouble telling when I have a fish in my line unless a striper happens to hit it. Not much sport.


I agree with the above. These are just a few of the reasons I wrote what I thought would be help in learning to fish for whites instead of trolling.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Stop spending all that money on divers if you choose to troll. Check the clearance isles and buy all the big off colored crankbaits you can find even at reg price its cheaper and much easier on the arms. Must have big bills. Remove the hooks and get after it. Tie the trailer to the front eye it helps the crank to dive better. They pull much easier and you can adjust the depth by how much line you let out. Start just outside the prop wash and then let out a couple feet at a time. Stop and jig only if you see a good concentration of fish. Without a trolling motor you will have to anchor.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Once you get confidence in jigging you won't go back to trolling near as much!!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

exactly! Thats why I am going to figure it out. I did meet a nice guy at the boat launch and he said just drive out to that boat yonder and jig next to him because thats where he just limited out at but I couldnt do it. I just feel bad anchoring up to someone and maybe spoil their catching.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

aerigan said:


> exactly! Thats why I am going to figure it out. I did meet a nice guy at the boat launch and he said just drive out to that boat yonder and jig next to him because thats where he just limited out at but I couldnt do it. I just feel bad anchoring up to someone and maybe spoil their catching.


If your talking about the place i think your talking about its not a very big area to fish. You gotta get in there tight sometimes.


----------

